# 2.0 + holset hx35?



## fckndubin (Mar 21, 2007)

ok so im looking for some help/info. i need to know if anyone has done or would have some good turbo knowledge on a holset hx35 heres some info on it http://www.holset.co.uk/mainsi...5.php
im looking to see how it would work on a 2.0 with a head spacer and with port and polish head and a 5 angle valve job with a 256/260 cam any suggestions? thanks


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

how it would work? well it would spool...and produce boost and power...what kinda fueling/engine managemet will you be using, what are you power goals....whats the size of the hotside?


----------



## fckndubin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_how it would work? well it would spool...and produce boost and power...what kinda fueling/engine managemet will you be using, what are you power goals....whats the size of the hotside?

yea i know what turbos do iv had 3 turbo cars now but im just wondering if any 1 can see when this would spool on a 2.0 and or if any 1 has done something similar to the size of this turbo and what kind of power it made and what they thought. im looking to put down around 300+ and im running c2 42lb turbo chip for management. the motor is already in and running but im looking to upgrade and i already had that turbo laying around not to sure what the hot side is yet ill try to find out and let you know but thanks.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that particular turbo is capable of 400+whp...with 42lb injectors you will be at their edge with 300whp...and yes the 2.0 will spool it. just wont be able to tell you how late/early with out know the hotside which i believe for that turbo will be given in "cm^2"


----------



## fckndubin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_that particular turbo is capable of 400+whp...with 42lb injectors you will be at their edge with 300whp...and yes the 2.0 will spool it. just wont be able to tell you how late/early with out know the hotside which i believe for that turbo will be given in "cm^2"

OK THANKS ill let u know what the hot side is soon! and i was thinking about runnin mega squirt with an adjustable fuel pressure regulator so i can push a lil more out of it maybe with rods in a obd1 2.0 block n bottom end.


----------



## Scrampa1.8T (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fckndubin)*

most come in a 12cm hotside but there is also a 9cm hotside. A few people with 1.8l 20v motors are spooling in mid 4krpm range (20-22psi)


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Scrampa1.8T)*

There was a guy (I dont remember his U/N) in the g60 forum or corrado that put one on a g60 motor instead of the charger, but he did it with a twist.....the turbo sat infront of the motor same spot the charger would sit in with a U-pipe that went from the back to the front. With that set-up I believe he spooled sometime after 4k but made 200whp. 
That turbo is very similar to a gt30. On a 2.0 16v it will spool at about 3k rpm. For a 2.0 8v I would have to say 3.5-4k.


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (V-TEC this!!!)*

i have an HY35 on my aba 16vt 
the HY35 is identical in specs other than the HY35 has the smaller 9 cm 2 hot side
mine will start to spool around 3000 rpm and i can hit full boost by about 3500-4000 rpm which is above 20 psi in first 
not sure the power output of my setup as mine is also a syncro
great turbo 
might upgrade to the HX40 next summer just for more top end


----------



## fckndubin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Yellow_bunny)*

thanks you guys ill keep you updated on what i do.


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fckndubin)*

um sell it to me for the rado!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3aba20vt)*

We have a hy-35 on a TDI and it will hit full (40ish psi) around 4000rpm. Thing sounds so sick spooling up.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 + holset hx35? (fckndubin)*

just for ish and giggles we put my buddies hx-35 on my manifold just to see what it would look like. Here it is:








notice the turbo sits closer to the motor then the flange to head








and it would've hit the firewall.
Not saying you CAN'T get it to fit.... its just going to take some work


----------



## fckndubin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 + holset hx35? (89VWdieselGolf)*

haha thanks ill prob make a cnc plate to fit in between the motor and then ill prob just do a little bit of firewall removing


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 + holset hx35? (fckndubin)*

depends on how the mani is designed, yours looks like the flange is angled, if it parallel with the part that bolts to the head should give some more clearance from the head. firewall prob wont be much of a problem, tho


----------



## ODvr (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 + holset hx35? (fckndubin)*

jake. i've seen this thing and i know that you have all the intension on making this run. but i think its too big for the 2.o 
it will spool but i dont think any where near 3. more like 4k? 
the hx35 is even bigger than what i have. 
good luck tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















-reef


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 + holset hx35? (ODvr)*

the 2.0 isnt the problem its the head just doesnt flow that much...


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

So do a 16v head on an OBD1 bottom end...


----------



## ODvr (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (chilledOUTmk1)*

that would deff. work but knowing jake hes gonna take his time and not have the money. plus he has to be motivated to do things...







but this is more than enough motivation.








get it done jake. before i get mine done.. plus your half way there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fckndubin (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (ODvr)*

haha idk compression in cillinder 1 is at 120 so im gunna tear the motor apart do rods, pistons, and prob do head work or see what its gunna take to do a bigger head like a 16v or a 20v.


----------



## ODvr (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (fckndubin)*

get a job! 
thats whats gonna get this going! jk dude
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (ODvr)*

20/20 maybe??


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its too much work. the turbo wont work. you fail!!!


----------

